# My New Lady Miceys! :D



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay.. So had to go to PetCo this week to pick up some things for the dogs.. And as I went to check out I noticed a tank of lady mice "for adoption" that some lady had just dropped off.. Already having a tank and bedding.. And extra cash.. I went home with three very pretty ladies...
A white/brown speckled.
Grey with ruby eyes.
Black/brownish/ 

Here some pics!

































They're SO cute! And really love their wheel .
I've never had mice before.. And I can't find too much, or a lot of conflicting stuff on the computer.. Anyone who has/has had mice have any tips on diet? Or can point me to a good mouse forum?
Or have any tips on getting them to trust me more?

I'm in love with them.. lol


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thefunmouse is really good.

HT 2014 is a great diet for mice, it's what I use. 

Also, count nipples NOW. Make sure all of them have them. You do not want to end up with a boy by accident- they can pull thier man parts inside them to look like girls. Sneaky buggers.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinsey said:


> Thefunmouse is really good.
> 
> HT 2014 is a great diet for mice, it's what I use.
> 
> Also, count nipples NOW. Make sure all of them have them. You do not want to end up with a boy by accident- they can pull thier man parts inside them to look like girls. Sneaky buggers.


I am slightly worried about pregnancy because I thought I saw some little teste fellows in there :/.. We thought we looked these over pretty well...
And tips on getting them calm/used to enough to actually hold them and count? lol

Thanks for the info btw!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My does are not all that tame, they don't like being caught although once caught they are calm and friendly. 

To count them, cradle the mouse on it's back in your hand, holding it down gently with your thumb or a finger. 

And, start weighing daily. Then, if you post your weights on the fun mouse, people should be able to help you determine if they are pregnant or not.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh they're so cute  
Mice are fun little things.


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

I have 4 girls myself, but am looking to possibly rehome them... my hubby is OVER their smell! I have to wash the wheels daily, as well as spot clean the bedding daily and do a full change out every 2-3 days. A lot of work just for the smell. So far I've found nothing that helps. Shame, too, because they are so very cute. 
I hope you enjoy your mousers!


----------



## Ramen (Aug 1, 2011)

The speckled is so cute!
And like Kinsey said, definitely double-check to make sure they're both girls! You don't want to fill up your cage with a bunch of accidental mice babies.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My mousies went tame literally overnight. Jane decided she -wanted- to be held, (firdt time for everything!) the others are picking up on it and now if I open the cage a bunch of little noses want food. XD


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

The ladies are getting better, as far as skidishness goes. I spend a little time with them each night, just setting my hand in the tank, and sitting by them while I read or watch tv. They've gotten the courange to rub up against me, even if only for a split second, and smell my hand. I still haven't been able to sex them properly, but I'm fairly sure they are all females. 
And sadly.. Only one has a name :/
My little speckled girl is named Micah.
Still thinking on the other two...


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You need to just grab 'em and sex them. You cannot afford the risk of having one or more males with your ladies! It may be a bit of a dent in your socialising, but I cannot stress enough that sexing is more important than anything else.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinsey said:


> You need to just grab 'em and sex them. You cannot afford the risk of having one or more males with your ladies! It may be a bit of a dent in your socialising, but I cannot stress enough that sexing is more important than anything else.


Kinsey, you are very much right.. I'll be home within an hour and I'll make this priority number one. They're such lovely ladies (hopefully all ladies), maybe it won't take long to start earning trust back.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

luvmyfurbabies said:


> I have 4 girls myself, but am looking to possibly rehome them... my hubby is OVER their smell! I have to wash the wheels daily, as well as spot clean the bedding daily and do a full change out every 2-3 days. A lot of work just for the smell. So far I've found nothing that helps. Shame, too, because they are so very cute.
> I hope you enjoy your mousers!


I have found that the more you clean the more they stink because they are marking all over again. It's good that you spot clean though, that seems to be most effective. Airing out the room also helps a lot.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

They are lovely. I have a dove with orange belly as well and it is the most amazing color. Hope you don't end up with 50 babies. A very good supportive forum is Mouse Lovers. They are not so judgmental and cliquey as the Fun Mouse Forum. And they freely talk about breeding them.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I did the deed. The ladies were NOT happy with me, but I saw nipples on all three, so I think we're good. One looks a tidbit fatter than the rest.. But I guess I'll wait a few more days and really decide on that one...


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad they've got nipples- you're safe. Now just have to watch for prego mice. I'd start weighing daily. :/

I went through exactly this when I got my first 3 does and it was crazy stressful. My newest doe has been alone for a long time.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinsey said:


> Glad they've got nipples- you're safe. Now just have to watch for prego mice. I'd start weighing daily. :/
> 
> I went through exactly this when I got my first 3 does and it was crazy stressful. My newest doe has been alone for a long time.


I need to get a scale.. I've definitely been eyeing their stomachs daily if that helps much :/. I really hope I don't end up with little ones.. I don't know what I would do necessarily.. Hmm.. I've been trying to read up more on it though in my spare time...


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I love my mice. I have three girls myself at the moment! And I am so happy to see you have three. Female mice love company and just like rats, they don't do well by themselves. Male mice however will fight to the death and should be kept by themselves. My three girls don't seem to smell that much but I am very allergic to the musk of male mice. I found that out the hard way.


----------

